# Nissan Sentra 2004 having issues with starting and slowly accelerating or not at all



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

As it says in the title my dads Nissan Sentra 2004 has developed a new problem and this time he has to keep the key in the on position for a long time before the engine turns over. The car also picks up speed slowly like if my dad stops and start driving again the car stays around 0-40 kph for a min before gradually picking up speed but even then my dad has to stomp on the pedal to get that. The engine is also making a loud revving sound during the drive(no clunking or banging sounds which would indicate a engine gone bad but louder than usual engine noise like as if the engine is pushing to get more speed but it can't). Only code I got from the car was P0335 and my dad is giving the car tomorrow but I'd like to know what the hell is going on with the car. Recent repairs done on this car were replacing air filter and the hoses to it, cleaning MAF and IAC to get the stalling issue away. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor Circuit

This is what I got after googling the code

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

That definitely sounds like the culprit. They're just sensors that go bad over time. I probably don't even need to say this, but replacing that should definitely fix the issue. Since the crankshaft sensor literally means what it's called. With a bad crank shaft sensor, I'm surprised the car cranks at all. 

You'd do good to try cleaning the connector and inspecting all wires for breakage or a loose ground wire anywhere nearby.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

ommynous said:


> That definitely sounds like the culprit. They're just sensors that go bad over time. I probably don't even need to say this, but replacing that should definitely fix the issue. Since the crankshaft sensor literally means what it's called. With a bad crank shaft sensor, I'm surprised the car cranks at all.
> 
> You'd do good to try cleaning the connector and inspecting all wires for breakage or a loose ground wire anywhere nearby.


Yeah I figured out myself after googling what these sensors do. The car doesn't really crank that easily because I literally have to keep the key in the on side for what seems like an eternity to get it started, even then the car won't pick up speed and struggles to get power, even gets worst when you turn on the AC(While idling though it works). My dad was driving to work on a car that's slower than a bicycle. 


As much as I would like to check this stuff out to see if any wires gone bad or if the connector needs cleaning, I don't have the tools to do so and plus I don't even know where the sensor is on this thing. But if you have any ideas on the location on this sensor let me know

I'd also like to know, is my dad doing any damage to the engine by still driving this thing with an almost important sensor gone bad? He doesn't have much of a choice till next week due to work and we have no backup car but if its causing damage I should advice him not to drive it anymore.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ommynous (Aug 23, 2016)

The only real damage you're putting is the starter and the battery by taking extra time to crank the vehicle. In my un-expert opinion.

A quick Google allowed me to find this

Nissian Crankshaft and Camshaft Sensor Recall : Nissan Sentra Engine






A search on rockauto finds them in the price range of $20-$30

2004 NISSAN SENTRA 1.8L L4 Crankshaft Position Sensor | RockAuto


A crankshaft position is the easiest thing ever. It's plug and play. Use some pliers to squeeze and pull the connector off, if your fingers are having a hard time getting the job done. That's what I do. Just don't squeeze too hard. I'm gonna guess you're gonna need either an 8mm or 10mm bit or wrench to loosen the securing bolt. You may also have luck trying your local auto store, and get it faster. It's cheap and easy, you have no reason not to


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

ommynous said:


> The only real damage you're putting is the starter and the battery by taking extra time to crank the vehicle. In my un-expert opinion.
> 
> A crankshaft position is the easiest thing ever. It's plug and play. Use some pliers to squeeze and pull the connector off, if your fingers are having a hard time getting the job done. That's what I do. Just don't squeeze too hard. I'm gonna guess you're gonna need either an 8mm or 10mm bit or wrench to loosen the securing bolt. You may also have luck trying your local auto store, and get it faster. It's cheap and easy, you have no reason not to


Starter and battery huh? I'm not really sure how much damage would be caused in a week plus battery was replaced almost a year ago.


I actually already have the crankshaft sensor with me since mechanics can't be trusted with parts(but they can fix cars alright)around here. I did plan to either replace the part myself if the job was easy or give it to our mechanic but with the lack of time I think its better I try doing it myself. I'd have to buy a 10mm wrench though since I don't have those and the last time I worked on the car to clean IAC it was a pain to take it out without the tools needed.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------

